# “Deus Vult!” (God Wills It!) Cried the Pastor!



## JCalvin1541 (Oct 11, 2021)

This is an interesting take on a difficult passage from Acts and how it applies to our church today.

https://midwayguardian.com/deus-vult-god-wills-it-cried-the-pastor/


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 11, 2021)

God bless Pastor Hall for having the courage to be faithful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

